# Your thoughts please



## Ihatemymoney (Dec 8, 2013)

I have been getting allot advise, and this adventure of learning the different stages of product photography has brought me to this point.

Feel free to critique this photo.


flash.




CFL


----------



## imagemaker46 (Dec 8, 2013)

Second one.  Nine times out of ten I will avoid anything with a flash.  It also depends on what the photos would end up being used for.


----------



## KmH (Dec 8, 2013)

What flash unit did you use?
If you don't already have it, get the product photography lighting fundamentals bible - Light Science and Magic: An Introduction to Photographic Lighting

Both photos are under exposed (CFL more so than flash), poorly lit for use as product shots, and could use some post process editing work to improve the sharpness and clarity..
In the flash shot there is more light in the middle of the segments than at the ends, likely because of light fall and/or the flash unit not projecting a wide angle beam.
In the CFL shot there is less light at the larger diameter ends of the segments.

The black colored segment gets lost on the black background.

You need to control reflections better, use 2 or more lights, use some black flats to help control reflections and use some white flats for fill.
I recommend a set up that has the cure segments parallel to the camera image sensor so the DoF is constant along the full length of the segments. 

You would want the camera placed such that it is about at the middle of the cue segments rather than being at one end of the segments.

I would likely hang the segments in space in front of a white background using fine fishing line rather than lay them on a surface, and then clone away the fishing line post process.
I would light the background separately from the cue segments, so the background stays pure white.


----------



## pgriz (Dec 8, 2013)

I concur with Keith that the book he referenced would help you a lot with what you're trying to do.  Keith suggested the book to me and it was an excellent suggestion because it did a really wonderful job of explaining how the various aspects of light work together to give a good image.  What make the book very effective, is the way different topics are introduced in their own chapters, with lots of examples, explanations and diagrams showing what is going on.  I'd get the book before spending any money on light sources or modifiers - it will definitely change your ideas of what you need.


----------



## Ihatemymoney (Dec 8, 2013)

KmH said:


> What flash unit did you use?
> If you don't already have it, get the product photography lighting fundamentals bible - Light Science and Magic: An Introduction to Photographic Lighting
> 
> Both photos are under exposed (CFL more so than flash), poorly lit for use as product shots, and could use some post process editing work to improve the sharpness and clarity..
> ...



My set up is off page 65 Light Science and Magic, this technic is called Cross polarization.
Using linear polarized film over my light source and a cpl on my lens.
The polarized film with the CPL sure kills the light.

QuoteYou need to control reflections better, use 2 or more lights, use some black flats to help control reflections and use some white flats for fill.

I do not know what flats are sorry ? 
I have a EX 580 II can I use that along with the ab/1600 or can I mix light sources flash and CFL'.
I agree both ends are darker that was the balance point of light & reflection.
My concern is if I add more lights I will get more reflection? 

Quote I recommend a set up that has the cure segments parallel to the camera image sensor so the DoF is constant along the full length of the segments

I will work on that,


----------



## D-B-J (Dec 8, 2013)

KmH said:


> What flash unit did you use?
> If you don't already have it, get the product photography lighting fundamentals bible - Light Science and Magic: An Introduction to Photographic Lighting
> 
> Both photos are under exposed (CFL more so than flash), poorly lit for use as product shots, and could use some post process editing work to improve the sharpness and clarity..
> ...



I also will say that this book is invaluable for someone wanting to shoot products.

Jake


----------

